# How-to tech brushless motors?



## weasel (Oct 17, 2009)

I am a track coordinator in NC and was wondering how do you tech a brushless motor? they are getting common now at the track and they are not stamped or marked (from what i've seen so far). do i need special tools, gauges, equipment, what? i am just trying to keep everything fair.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

With one of these, "Sencore LC53 Capacitor-Inductor Analyzer Z Meter", you'll be able to see what the micro henrys of each motor is and know what "turn" motor they have. There is a good reference of what each motor's minimum allowable inductance is on the ROAR website.
Hope this helps,
Wayne


----------

